# Lighting



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I am wanting to upgrade my lighting, I am working on the 29g, i have 110w PC's, for it but i would like to go higher up so i can keep a bubble anemone later down the road, so here's where i am stuck.

29g, I'm gonna have a pendant so i dont have so much as heat to worry about in the canopy, i was thinking a 150w 20k pendant, which would rid my need to have atnics right?

Or 70w HQI 20k, ?

I am mostly in it for softies, shrooms, LPS(toadstool), ricordia and stuff..not so much into SPS but select few i wouldnt mind having.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I'd go with the 150 watt pendant though you're still going to have an increase in temp regardless what you do  With the 20K bulb you should still use a 50/50 bulb in conjunction or daylight for full viewing pleasure. Try a 140000K or 50000K as they can stand alone. 

For more info here's a link I stumbled across when I was going to set up my saltwater tank.

http://www.coralreefecosystems.com/ltg_qa.htm#What is color temperature


----------

